

Ask HN: What are some methods of increasing your attention span? - christangrant

"Attention span is the amount of time that a person can concentrate on a task without becoming distracted." -- Wikipedia Attention Span<p>Please list any activities or links to resources/studies that claim to aid in attention span.
======
michael_dorfman
Meditation has been shown in several clinical studies to increase attention
span.

Also, there are a number of Cognitive-Behavioral Therapies with proven
results.

------
RDDavies
Getting off of HN.

